# Month to month Carrier that doesn't suck?



## friendlymonster (Sep 11, 2011)

Hehe, got my shipping notification yesterday morning and received my spanking new nexus 4 this morning.

Oh, and thanks Google for upgrading shipping to next day air!

Any one been using a carrier month to month and very satisfied? I need to scratch off Verizon from my Thunderbolt (and my life) and sign up my nexus.

Thanks!


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm happy with Straight Talk... But its only been a week


----------



## friendlymonster (Sep 11, 2011)

Also, how do I swap services... can I use my existing Verizon Sim card in my nexus? Do I have to cancel Verizon first? All new to me. Thanks!


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

for the Nexus 4 it's GSM, so you have AT&T, T-Mobile, Family talk (t-mobile) and Net10. Strait talk uses CDMA-S which is sprint for their smart phones.


----------



## friendlymonster (Sep 11, 2011)

So I cannot transfer my verizon sim card with any service? I have to buy their sim card?


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

friendlymonster said:


> So I cannot transfer my verizon sim card with any service? I have to buy their sim card?


Yes. There are plenty of choices but the best are straight talk, solavei, and T-Mobile month to month

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

neowiz73 said:


> for the Nexus 4 it's GSM, so you have AT&T, T-Mobile, Family talk (t-mobile) and Net10. Strait talk uses CDMA-S which is sprint for their smart phones.


Straight Talk's Bring Your Own Phone program is what I use. $9.99 for a Micro SIM, $50/mo unlimited everything (after taxes). And it's AT& T or T-Mobile GSM, not Sprint CDMA


----------



## friendlymonster (Sep 11, 2011)

Just ordered what you did nibrwr. Looking forward to give it a whirl. thanks! Just put my bolt for sale. Ha, the bolt is still worth some $$...amazing.


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

friendlymonster said:


> Just ordered what you did nibrwr. Looking forward to give it a whirl. thanks! Just put my bolt for sale. Ha, the bolt is still worth some $$...amazing.


Excellent! Enjoy your N4


----------



## SharkUW (Aug 26, 2011)

If T-Mobile has reception in your area, they offer 100 minutes, unlimited text, unlimited data (first [email protected]+) at $30/mo for new customers.

I say if, cause their network is spotty at best. Major cities only for decent coverage generally speaking.


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

SharkUW said:


> If T-Mobile has reception in your area, they offer 100 minutes, unlimited text, unlimited data (first [email protected]+) at $30/mo for new customers.
> 
> I say if, cause their network is spotty at best. Major cities only for decent coverage generally speaking.


That's the plan I am using. Only 2g coverage where I live but HPSA at work. Got wifi at home so it's been an ok experience. Plus the Nexus 4 has Tmobile HPSA +42 compatible radios 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

friendlymonster said:


> Hehe, got my shipping notification yesterday morning and received my spanking new nexus 4 this morning.
> 
> Oh, and thanks Google for upgrading shipping to next day air!
> 
> ...


Verizon is cdma, that sim won't work on the nexus 4. You need a gsm carrier

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

t mobile for the win


----------



## friendlymonster (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't know if I'd be able to keep it under 100 minutes...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolve7 (Oct 28, 2011)

friendlymonster said:


> Don't know if I'd be able to keep it under 100 minutes...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Try using GrooVe IP...it uses your google voice number, doesnt take away your minutes. Im thinking of going with the $30 prepaid with tmobile 100 minute plan

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceejay (Apr 28, 2012)

friendlymonster said:


> Don't know if I'd be able to keep it under 100 minutes...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


If you go over its only 10 cents per minute. Plus you have a few VoIP options


----------



## LaNsLyDe (Nov 23, 2012)

It was a choice for me: Solavei or Straight Talk .

Ended up choosing solavei because of the clear data policy and the possibility of gaining some cash for referring. Next month if free so i cant complain lol, been with them for about 3 weeks..so far no problems.


----------



## A2Eric (Oct 3, 2011)

Using Straight Talk here. So far so good, only been 2 days though. I get great reception everywhere (AT&T sim) but data speeds are kind of slow in my apartment (2mb down) but outside and around town I'm getting 6+mb down). I have WiFi at home so no biggie.


----------



## ick (Oct 23, 2011)

LaNsLyDe said:


> It was a choice for me: Solavei or Straight Talk .
> 
> Ended up choosing solavei because of the clear data policy and the possibility of gaining some cash for referring. Next month if free so i cant complain lol, been with them for about 3 weeks..so far no problems.


Solavei uses the T-Mobile network.


----------



## jadsru1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Did someone mention the fact that this phone is GSM and Verizon network is CDMA and the vzw Sim will never absolutely never work thanks

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## jadsru1 (Sep 22, 2011)

friendlymonster said:


> So I cannot transfer my verizon sim card with any service? I have to buy their sim card?


No, you cannot. verizon sim won't work. it's an entirely different network.


----------



## jadsru1 (Sep 22, 2011)

friendlymonster said:


> Don't know if I'd be able to keep it under 100 minutes...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Try AT&T, I live in FL and it's great.


----------



## dr_jpeg (Sep 12, 2011)

Consumer Cellular offers several no-contract plans on the ATT network.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

But add on max text and data is $30 for 10,000 messages and 1GB, ouch. Though that may suit anyone who is heavier on talk than data.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm really enjoying Solavei, 49$/mo unlimited all around with a firm 4GB data limit for 4g. They're a T-Mobile mvno but I'm getting amazing reception in the tri-state area. And they have AMAZING customer service, the absolute best I've ever had to deal with hands down. The only caveat is it's heavily based on referrals, and having a referral is required at sign-up.


----------



## Griz054 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm also with Solavei - actually one of the Founding members. Been using them Since the end of July. I'm a pilot and travel extensively. I have excellent coverage at home (northern Delaware) and so far on the road have found only one area that I didn't get coverage- that was a three mile strectch of road between East Hampton and Montauk, NY out on Long Island. But no one was getting covergae there.

Solavei has an added bonus that most MVNOs don't have - free domestic roaming. That's what made me flip the switch. If i'm in an area that doesn't have t-mobile coverage, it'll flip over to AT&T for free. I like that.

I'm also up to 300 people and about $3K a month in extra income. I've been working it hard but that's still not shabby after 4 months.


----------



## db3 (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone have experience with SimpleMobile? They use t-mobile's network and is the only MVNO (i found) that advertises HSPA+42 speeds.

<venting>
I will say that their customer service is worthless -- i now own 2 sims and have no service because i keep getting a run-around regarding porting. I'm tempted to just port to google voice at this point.</venting>

At any rate, i'm curious if anyone has tried their service and liked it. it tends to be ranked #2 to strait talk on the reviews i've read and i think that's due to pricing (simple is $50/m for unlimited everything compared to straight talk's $45/m).


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm happily on Tmobile with the 100 mins plan. I just use GrooVe IP and I have unlimited minutes when on wifi.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

db3 said:


> Anyone have experience with SimpleMobile? They use t-mobile's network and is the only MVNO (i found) that advertises HSPA+42 speeds.
> 
> <venting>
> I will say that their customer service is worthless -- i now own 2 sims and have no service because i keep getting a run-around regarding porting. I'm tempted to just port to google voice at this point.</venting>
> ...


I've been using Simple Mobile for a couple months now. I've liked it, seems just as strong a signal as T-Mobile. I've only had to deal with customer service once, to change from a SIM to a MicroSIM and it went smoothly.

I think the change in rating is not just the price difference, but also because Straight Talk uses both T-Mo and AT&T so might get slightly better reception.


----------



## benchmaster (Aug 14, 2012)

If you want to supplement your minutes on the tmobile $30 plan, take a look at www.obihai.com . GREAT device! I use it with Google Voice. There's an OBION app that connect to the adapter and allows you to place VOIP calls.... You can even daisy chain devices to make overseas calls FOR FREE.


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Griz054 said:


> I'm also with Solavei - actually one of the Founding members. Been using them Since the end of July. I'm a pilot and travel extensively. I have excellent coverage at home (northern Delaware) and so far on the road have found only one area that I didn't get coverage- that was a three mile strectch of road between East Hampton and Montauk, NY out on Long Island. But no one was getting covergae there.
> 
> Solavei has an added bonus that most MVNOs don't have - free domestic roaming. That's what made me flip the switch. If i'm in an area that doesn't have t-mobile coverage, it'll flip over to AT&T for free. I like that.
> 
> I'm also up to 300 people and about $3K a month in extra income. I've been working it hard but that's still not shabby after 4 months.


In what ways have you been working at it? That's my plan when I get my nexus 4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jadsru1 (Sep 22, 2011)

ATT on East coast.


----------



## OilySalmon (Dec 18, 2012)

Solavei here. It's just the same as T-mobile, but unlimited voice, data and text for cheap. Unfortunately I totally blew through the 4GB limit in the first five days screwing around with ROMs and other tweaks. It's my first time having a phone, you see. If I knew of a no contract, unthrottled, unlimited data plan for no more than $60/mo I'd jump right on it. Of course I want my own pony too, but...


----------



## db3 (Jul 5, 2011)

EsotericPunk said:


> I've been using Simple Mobile for a couple months now. I've liked it, seems just as strong a signal as T-Mobile. I've only had to deal with customer service once, to change from a SIM to a MicroSIM and it went smoothly.
> 
> I think the change in rating is not just the price difference, but also because Straight Talk uses both T-Mo and AT&T so might get slightly better reception.


thanks, i finally got set up and ported the numbers. and yeah, so far it's just as good as t-mobile service, which it should be, i guess. only complaint is that google voice doesn't work with it. i think it may work if i port my number to it, but not sure -- still investigating.

and you're right, having access to both t-mobile's and at&t's network is definitely an advantage.


----------



## mrsethprice (Mar 17, 2012)

Read through the thread and have enjoyed it. I'm out of contract in a few months and have been seriously considering doing the Nexus 4 on Straightalk running on ATT- but i'm concerned about the ambiguous TOS...

What's your guys mileage?


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

mrsethprice said:


> Read through the thread and have enjoyed it. I'm out of contract in a few months and have been seriously considering doing the Nexus 4 on Straightalk running on ATT- but i'm concerned about the ambiguous TOS...
> 
> What's your guys mileage?


Love it. LOVE having no contract


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Solavei members, are there any promotions to getting solavei services right now regarding the activation fee? Nexus 4 is here; just need to get out of this vzw contract and I'm on my way to signing up.


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

+1 No Contract
Straight Talk working out fine thus far.


----------



## clockcycle (Jan 12, 2012)

My wife and I have been using straight talk for about 6 months. Using BYOP AT&T sim. Coverage and data speeds have been great.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

No offense to anyone here, but everything about Solavei screams pyramid scheme to me. It is providing a service, so it gets around the laws for pyramid schemes, but I would put my money on this service only lasting a couple years due to its business model. I've had friends try to join companies with the same business models & after a couple years the company always goes bust, leaving the first few adopters rich & most likely everyone else without wireless service. I would say this is a large reason why the service is relatively unknown to most & will most likely go under in a couple years. Just my opinion...

I'm also wondering why their website is http://www.mobilepho...pportunity.com/ & not solavai.com? I'm guessing so they can make a clean break when they max out users & close shop before the higher ups go bust. Also, why is there a $49 activation fee for a prepaid plan, when no one else has this? Just like a pyramid scheme, you buy in, then it's up to you to go make yourself some money.

If i'm wrong on this, then I sincerely apologize to those that are marketing Solavai & those that use the service. However, I would implore others to research & figure out what kind of contract/business they are getting themselves & their family/friends into before jumping in.

For those that don't knowa pyramid scheme is: http://en.wikipedia..../Pyramid_scheme


----------



## ick (Oct 23, 2011)

No one is under any obligation to sell Solavei's service when they sign up. It is multi-level marketing. Other companies do this too, take Direct TV for example, they credit anyone that uses their service $10 bucks for every referral that signs up. The website you were pointing to isn't Solavei's actual site but rather someone who is trying to market Solavei's service. The Solavei site *is* http://www.solavei.com/ It's not your typical "prepaid" service from what I can understand but this is my first foray into that realm so I can't attest to what the differences truly are. I can say that the service has been as good as what I received from Verizon at much less money. Why wouldn't you want to share that with friends and family? Look, I'm saving over half again what I used to pay... if someone want's to join in...cool. If not? Their loss really. I didn't sign up to make money, I signed up to save it. Verizon got more than their pound of flesh from me, I'm not going to give them any more if I can help it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

ick said:


> The Solavei site *is* http://www.solavei.com/


You're right about this. I Google'd 'solavai' & what I linked popped up first, so I went with it.

Other than that, you should do some research on the founder & his previous company. Ryan Weurch was CEO of Motricity & did everyone dirty. Apparently he has has been the head of a few pyramid schemes before. I'm also finding others that agree that solavai has all the makings of a pyramid scheme & all those 'work from home & earn thousands' schemes.

As far as I'm concerned this is a confirmed scam now. It may work out for your benefit now, but get out early or you will crash & burn with everyone else.

http://www.ripoffreport.com/solavei/cellular-phone-companies/internet-internet-7a61c.htm

http://ryanwuerch.net/

http://sanfranciscosmartphone.com/

http://www.fiercemobilecontent.com/story/motricity-faces-insider-trading-allegations-new-class-action-suit/2011-08-26

http://www.mobile-ent.biz/news/read/ryan-wuerch-out-as-motricity-ceo/015251


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

Just moved away from ST. I was being throttled, so I called ST and asked for an explanation. I was told I violated sections 6&7, so I asked for more information. I was told that was not possible since a computer determines violations.

What a joke. I guess the CS nightmares I'd read about finally happened to me. I will miss the price & AT&T service, but T-Mobile has my business now


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nibrwr said:


> Just moved away from ST. I was being throttled, so I called ST and asked for an explanation. I was told I violated sections 6&7, so I asked for more information. I was told that was not possible since a computer determines violations.
> 
> What a joke. I guess the CS nightmares I'd read about finally happened to me. I will miss the price & AT&T service, but T-Mobile has my business now


I'd like to hear your thoughts on how t-mobile compares with ST-AT&T when you use it for a bit. More specifically signal strength/data in buildings & call quality/drops.


----------



## sclag22 (Sep 15, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I'd like to hear your thoughts on how t-mobile compares with ST-AT&T when you use it for a bit. More specifically signal strength/data in buildings & call quality/drops.


I have actually just switched my sims from T-Mobile $30 plan to Straight Talk AT&T. The first thing I noticed? My data speeds are despicable on AT&T...I don't think I'm able to get their HSPA+21 network while on straight talk, and if I am getting it, their speeds are disgraceful. The best speeds I have gotten are about 3 down and 1 up. On T-Mobile I was getting about 14 down and 2-2.5 up...I am just outside of DC and the coverage for t-mobile is good for me, but I will say that AT&T does have better building penetration. Even better than VZW, I've noticed.

Maybe someone can confirm that HSPA+21 situation on Straight Talk?


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I'd like to hear your thoughts on how t-mobile compares with ST-AT&T when you use it for a bit. More specifically signal strength/data in buildings & call quality/drops.


I'll definitely let everyone know. I already miss AT&T's coverage footprint, but their prepaid plans are abysmal


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sclag22 said:


> I have actually just switched my sims from T-Mobile $30 plan to Straight Talk AT&T. The first thing I noticed? My data speeds are despicable on AT&T...I don't think I'm able to get their HSPA+21 network while on straight talk, and if I am getting it, their speeds are disgraceful. The best speeds I have gotten are about 3 down and 1 up. On T-Mobile I was getting about 14 down and 2-2.5 up...I am just outside of DC and the coverage for t-mobile is good for me, but I will say that AT&T does have better building penetration. Even better than VZW, I've noticed.
> 
> Maybe someone can confirm that HSPA+21 situation on Straight Talk?


Thanks for your input!

Straight Talk - AT&T does get HSPA+ & it IS about the speeds you posted for me







. You can see it switching in settings > about phone > status > mobile network type.

My biggest concern with T-Mo is building penetration, because the building I live in has metal sides & my work has a metal roof. I'll probably just give t-mo a test run for a month, then port my number over later if I like it. It's not like it costs that much ($30) or I would have to sign a contract. I just need to pull the trigger on it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nibrwr said:


> I'll definitely let everyone know. I already miss AT&T's coverage footprint, but their prepaid plans are abysmal


The coverage zone is another big concern of mine. I'm always in the mountains, at the beach or headed somewhere rural & I do get AT&T service in most of those places. Like I said in my last post. I'll probably just give it a shot so I quit worrying about which is better & figure it out for myself. No contracts FTW!


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

brkshr said:


> The coverage zone is another big concern of mine. I'm always in the mountains, at the beach or headed somewhere rural & I do get AT&T service in most of those places. Like I said in my last post. I'll probably just give it a shot so I quit worrying about which is better & figure it out for myself. No contracts FTW!


Are you on AT&T prepaid? I don't wanna get back on a contract, especially with a bull**** data cap... But my early impressions with T-Mobile are so-so: T-Mobile changes networks from HSPA(+) to UTMS a lot, increasing latency. Building penetration is definitely noticeably lower than AT&T, and with the smaller footprint this makes for some frustrating usage situations. But, I have 29 days left!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nibrwr said:


> Are you on AT&T prepaid? I don't wanna get back on a contract, especially with a bull**** data cap... But my early impressions with T-Mobile are so-so: T-Mobile changes networks from HSPA(+) to UTMS a lot, increasing latency. Building penetration is definitely noticeably lower than AT&T, and with the smaller footprint this makes for some frustrating usage situations. But, I have 29 days left!


I'm on Straight Talk-AT&T right now. I'm just getting tired of needing to watch my data. I would like to tether my laptop, but I know for that, that would put me into data throttling territory. They did it once to me & I've since adjusted my mobile data usage habits, so it hasn't happened since.


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I'm on Straight Talk-AT&T right now. I'm just getting tired of needing to watch my data. I would like to tether my laptop, but I know for that, that would put me into data throttling territory. They did it once to me & I've since adjusted my mobile data usage habits, so it hasn't happened since.


Understood. I left ST after the first throttle. I don't want the annoyance of monitoring what I do on the phone I own. Other than that, I enjoyed ST... Haha


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I switched to TMobile from Verizon and I have no complaints. Of course it's a little slower but it's not bad

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like I should have stuck with Straight talk - AT&T. Sucks living in rural areas sometimes... With AT&T I was getting about 350kb/s. On T-Mobile I'm getting about 150kb/s (Edit: I don't get why upload is ~900kb/s & download sucks nuts?). Both of those are on HSPA+









Edit: so apparently t-mo can't go through my hand. When I hold my phone upside down I get about 1800+kb/s. When I hold the phone right, I get 150kb/s. Every time!


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

I just ditched T-Mobile because of their lack of penetration and consistency. T-Mobile seems to be the Sprint of GSM.

I'm selling my Nexus4 and moving to VZW. I hate to even type this, but unfortunately I need to buy a phone that works where I need it


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Looks like I should have stuck with Straight talk - AT&T. Sucks living in rural areas sometimes... With AT&T I was getting about 350kb/s. On T-Mobile I'm getting about 150kb/s (Edit: I don't get why upload is ~900kb/s & download sucks nuts?). Both of those are on HSPA+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T-Mobile uses those crazy high frequencies. They're much more easily blocked than what ATT/VZW use.

There's a reason Verizon wanted that 700 mhz block and was willing to pay and make concessions to get it.


----------



## titan253 (Oct 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> No offense to anyone here, but everything about Solavei screams pyramid scheme to me...


This really isn't a pyramid scheme. A pyramid scheme relies on the fact that people keep putting money in, while getting others to invest, and that once it comes time to pay back investors, there either isn't enough money/ it's is all been stolen. The scheme promises (usually huge) returns on an investment, whereas with solavei you're paying $49 in return for cell service; you're not investing money on the hopes that you'll see a return somewhere down the road. Certainly they may default on paying out the bonuses for singing up additional members, but as long as you had service during your membership, you haven't lost any money.

And sure, the risk of bankruptcy is there, as it is with any provider, but so what? You're using an unlocked phone, paying month to month with no obligation. Just switch to another MTM carrier, easy as pie. Maybe you have a few days of downtime if the service all of a sudden goes down, but there are VoIP services that can act as temporary stopgaps.

My point is, calling it a pyramid scheme is quite unfair, as the risks in choosing a wireless provider are nowhere near the same as those involved with giving someone like Bernie Madoff your money...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

titan253 said:


> My point is, calling it a pyramid scheme is quite unfair, as the risks in choosing a wireless provider are nowhere near the same as those involved with giving someone like Bernie Madoff your money...


Did you read the any of the links I posted a few posts ago? The founder of Solavei has been involved in well documented pyramid schemes in the past. There are hundreds of news sites with articles about this & several sites with its soul purpose of outing this guy.

It sounded like a pyramid scheme. I researched to find out that the founders past involves pyramid schemes. A little too coincidental for me. One of my buddies tried to get me to sign up with a carrier EXACTLY like this about 4 years... It went bust about a year & a half later.

So I wouldn't say it's "unfair" to call it a pyramid scheme. It walked like a duck, talks like a duck... I'm gonna call it a duck. I'm not willing to risk it. You guys can do what you want. I just felt like posting how I felt about it. Others can make their own decision.

Edit: links I mentioned

http://www.ripoffrep...ernet-7a61c.htm

http://ryanwuerch.net/

http://sanfranciscosmartphone.com/

http://www.fiercemob...suit/2011-08-26

http://www.mobile-en...city-ceo/015251

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

brkshr said:


> So I wouldn't say it's "unfair" to call it a pyramid scheme. It walked like a duck, talks like a duck... I'm gonna call it a duck. I'm not willing to risk it. You guys can do what you want. I just felt like posting how I felt about it. Others can make their own decision.


I definitely agree that there is something 'scammy' about the whole works. And if I used more than 100 minutes a month, I'd say it would be worth the risk. Even if the 'network marketing' bullshit is a scam, hell I call my sister's Mary Kay thing a pyramid scheme, at least you'd get cell service out of it. I wouldn't be looking at it as an opportunity to make money, I would be looking at it as $50 unlimited off contract service. But, I don't need unlimited minutes, and there's wifi damn near everywhere I go, so the T-Mo $30/month plan suits me fine, not going to pay an extra $20 for shit I don't need. I do appreciate you posting PSAesque warnings about this, I think these scams have the potential to screw over a lot of people, if those people take it too seriously.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Been on st att from when I got me n4. Coverage is fine in my area and not a hint of throttling. It ain't no lte speed but very tolerable. Enjoying the monthly savings over vz for sure. 
I been hearing about discounted st refills on ebay. I bought a 30 day refill yesterday for $37. I get a text from st saying thanks for the refill in 10 minutes. 
I figure wow, that's a hot price, so I decided to try another guy who's selling for the same price. Get the st text in about 5 minutes. Good shit. 
Nice discount and 5 minute wait is hard to beat. 
I was really happy paying $45, but hell, $37 is even better.

Sent from my mako (







)


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> I definitely agree that there is something 'scammy' about the whole works. And if I used more than 100 minutes a month, I'd say it would be worth the risk. Even if the 'network marketing' bullshit is a scam, hell I call my sister's Mary Kay thing a pyramid scheme, at least you'd get cell service out of it. I wouldn't be looking at it as an opportunity to make money, I would be looking at it as $50 unlimited off contract service. But, I don't need unlimited minutes, and there's wifi damn near everywhere I go, so the T-Mo $30/month plan suits me fine, not going to pay an extra $20 for shit I don't need. I do appreciate you posting PSAesque warnings about this, I think these scams have the potential to screw over a lot of people, if those people take it too seriously.


Ya, I do realize that there is not a whole lot of risk with signing up with Solavei. Your not investing money into the company (besides the $49 activation fee, which is another pyramid scheme flag, because no other pre-paid carrier needs this), BUT, you are investing other people into it. That's my biggest concern with this. Convincing family members & friends to make the switch. Then it goes under all of a sudden, leaving others that may need that cell service for business or maybe aren't tech savvy, to trying to find another carrier. Which may not be all that easy to the non-tech savvy people.


----------



## titan253 (Oct 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Did you read the any of the links I posted a few posts ago?...


I'm not refuting the fact that he's a shady guy, just pointing out that when people hear pyramid scheme they view it in a negative light. It means you're investing money in the hopes of seeing a return at some point, but the scheme relies mostly on new investors as the revenue stream to pay out old investors and bonuses. Solavei is collecting monthly fees from members which in turn cover operating costs and bonuses to those who sign members up (theoretically of course). So by the definition of a pyramid scheme this does not qualify and which is why i still feel it's unfair to call it one.

If you don't trust the company because of it's shady leadership then say as much, but don't label the company as something it's not.

With that said, posting the backgrounds of the founding members is extremely helpful to the community and each person has to weigh the pros and cons of trusting this company. If they do go under, which is definitely a risk for any small company, members would have to quickly find a replacement service which i agree would be challenging to do at the drop of a hat. However, the risks involved are more like inconveniences rather than something like losing your retirement fund.


----------



## fastercon (May 6, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Looks like I should have stuck with Straight talk - AT&T. Sucks living in rural areas sometimes... With AT&T I was getting about 350kb/s. On T-Mobile I'm getting about 150kb/s (Edit: I don't get why upload is ~900kb/s & download sucks nuts?). Both of those are on HSPA+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you tried a different modem radio on your n4? the one its shipped with is 33..i switched to 27 which is older/experimental but it pretty much doubled my d/l speeds and stablized my mobile connection. i'm using st tmobile...but im sure its worth a try. theres also a 24 which is not too bad either.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

fastercon said:


> have you tried a different modem radio on your n4? the one its shipped with is 33..i switched to 27 which is older/experimental but it pretty much doubled my d/l speeds and stablized my mobile connection. i'm using st tmobile...but im sure its worth a try. theres also a 24 which is not too bad either.


Nice! I wasn't aware there were any other radios. Gonna give them a shot now.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Most likely buying the N4 in the next few weeks. I like Verizon, but the bill is too damn high. I'll miss LTE, but from what I've heard, HSPA+ is pretty fast itself. I'm torn between T-Mobile's $30/month plan and Solavei. Maybe even Straight Talk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

DirgeExtinction said:


> Most likely buying the N4 in the next few weeks. I like Verizon, but the bill is too damn high. I'll miss LTE, but from what I've heard, HSPA+ is pretty fast itself. I'm torn between T-Mobile's $30/month plan and Solavei. Maybe even Straight Talk.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I ended up choosing Solavei, I always use more than 2gb data and 100 minutes wasn't enough. 4$ more a month (than ST) for twice the high speed data was what sold it for me.


----------



## peanut_butter (Aug 6, 2011)

titan253 said:


> I'm not refuting the fact that he's a shady guy, just pointing out that when people hear pyramid scheme they view it in a negative light. It means you're investing money in the hopes of seeing a return at some point, but the scheme relies mostly on new investors as the revenue stream to pay out old investors and bonuses. Solavei is collecting monthly fees from members which in turn cover operating costs and bonuses to those who sign members up (theoretically of course). So by the definition of a pyramid scheme this does not qualify and which is why i still feel it's unfair to call it one.
> 
> If you don't trust the company because of it's shady leadership then say as much, but don't label the company as something it's not.
> 
> With that said, posting the backgrounds of the founding members is extremely helpful to the community and each person has to weigh the pros and cons of trusting this company. If they do go under, which is definitely a risk for any small company, members would have to quickly find a replacement service which i agree would be challenging to do at the drop of a hat. However, the risks involved are more like inconveniences rather than something like losing your retirement fund.


My thoughts exactly, its a month to month thing. Its not like its a huge investment. Of it was we wouldn't be doing it. After all half the reason you buy and N4 is because of the cheap month to month carriers you can choose from. Worst case scenario you wake up one morning with no service and drive to Walmart or any wireless retailer that's gsm and pick up another SIM and start another month to month contract. Problem solved.

Sent from inside the RootBox.


----------

